# No federal support for care of decorated veteran



## 57Chevy (31 Jan 2013)

Article is shared with provisions of The Copyright Act


No federal support for care of decorated veteran 
 CTV NEWS (London)  29 Jan

Neil Russell served Canada as a senior pilot in the armed forces for more than 30 years, but eligibility rules mean he’s struggling to find a long-term care spot.

The colonel served from 1952 to 1985, flying missions in eastern Europe at the peak of the Cold War. He was a senior Canadian commander, but now he’s about to be out in the cold.

The wheelchair-bound veteran can’t be cared for at home, but eligibility rules put in place by Veterans Affairs Canada 30 years ago mean he doesn’t qualify for a bed in the federal Residential Care Program for veterans.

That’s because veterans of the Cold War don’t qualify, so Russell is expected to be released from hospital any day now.

But after a recent surgery Russell says “I can’t stand or walk and moreover I’ve severed the tendons in both shoulders so my shoulders are painful and I have limited use of my arms…I’m really in a tough place.”

He relies on his motorized wheelchair and a mechanical lift to get him in and out of bed.

“I don’t have any place to go right now, I would love to get into the veterans’ wing at Parkwood Hospital here and my doctors have written supporting that, saying that is the ideal place for me.”

Parkwood has 37 empty beds, but can’t admit him because Veterans Affairs Canada only pays for the long-term care of veterans of the First World War, Second World War and Korean War.

That leaves him with no place to go, as other long-term care facilities have year-long waiting lists.

London-Fanshawe NDP MP Irene Mathyssen says “The federal government has made it clear that they will not support nor  pay for these beds and that these modern day veterans do not have a right of access.”

Russell has wrttien Veterans Affairs Minister Steven Blaney asking him to grant him access to a bed at Parkwood until there’s room in a civilian facility, but was turned down.

In a statement, a spokesperson for the minister said “It’s unfortunate that every time we present measures in the House to improve Veteran’s benefits, NDP members vote against each and every one of these.”

Russell says he’s all for the government saving money, but doesn’t think it should happen on the backs of veterans.

Mathyssen says “I would like to see the federal government say ‘We made a mistake, change the mandate,' and say that it is the nation, it is the federal government that will take responsibility for the care and support of all veterans.”

Had Russell been directly injured in combat, he would be granted access to the Residential Care Program. But while many think his back problems originated in his days piloting fighter jets, he still doesn’t qualify.
                                            _______________________________________________

*highlights mine

Something very wrong here.


----------



## The Bread Guy (31 Jan 2013)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> .... In a statement, a spokesperson for the minister said “It’s unfortunate that every time we present measures in the House to improve Veteran’s benefits, NDP members vote against each and every one of these.” ....


Good answer (not) re:  why the system's broken - does this mean the NDP voted against expanding access to this specific program?  I suppose it's like Question Period - don't expect too many answers....



			
				57Chevy said:
			
		

> .... Had Russell been directly injured in combat, he would be granted access to the Residential Care Program. But while many think his back problems originated in his days piloting fighter jets, he still doesn’t qualify.
> _______________________________________________
> 
> *highlights mine
> ...


If the bit in yellow's correct, have to agree with the bit in green.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (31 Jan 2013)

57Chevy said:
			
		

> Something very wrong here.



Sorry but I disagree.........that could be any one of millions of Canadians who worked for a living also. What about them?  

When my knees finally go some day from all the sports I play do I suddenly claim it all started when I was hit by the helicoptor-slung howitzer that took me out at the legs in Norway [Good2Golf can confirm] or is it just part of getting older?

EDIT: Because I inserted a few too many words.


----------



## 57Chevy (31 Jan 2013)

To add a little more information on Colonel Neil Russell and his service during the Cold War era.

Canada's Cold War Fighter Pilots 
by Colonel W. Neil Russell, CF Ret.  
 427 Squadron Association (Part four)


----------



## kstart (1 Feb 2013)

Wow, great link re: Col. Russell with the 427 Squadron 

An Update, some good news: 

Veteran can remain at hospital after public outcry   

http://london.ctvnews.ca/veteran-can-remain-at-hospital-after-public-outcry-1.1138180#ixzz2JbV1TEyb 



> CTV London
> Published Thursday, Jan. 31, 2013 6:30PM EST
> 
> Retired colonel Neil Russell will be able to continue his health care at Parkwood Hospital after overwhelming response from the public to his plight.
> ...



:yellow:


----------



## 57Chevy (1 Feb 2013)

With the good news decision from the office of VAC 
the RCL should have good results with their lobbying.
Don't give up.
 :cheers:


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Feb 2013)

Meanwhile, in the House of Commons, the Minister says "we're doing a great  job".....


> *Ms. Irene Mathyssen (London—Fanshawe, NDP):*  Mr. Speaker, after a long-fought battle with Veterans Affairs, Colonel Neil Russell, a post-Korean War vet, was granted a bed in the veterans' wing of Parkwood Hospital in London, Ontario. Granting that long-term care bed in a veterans' wing sets an important precedent.  The fact is that the government keeps modern-day vets out of long-term care, even when beds are available. That is a disgrace.  Will the Conservatives guarantee beds to all veterans, without forcing them to do battle with their own government?
> 
> *Hon. Steven Blaney (Minister of Veterans Affairs, CPC):*  Mr. Speaker, actually, there are more than 9,000 veterans who are currently depending on over 1,700 provincial long-term care facilities.  We are there for veterans, especially our Second World War and Korean War veterans. When there were no health systems in this country, we were there for our veterans, and we are still there for them today, in partnership with provinces.


----------

